# Sussex county show



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey everybody! I won the sussex county show for best in class, its my first show too!!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats! I was there but didn't show this time. Hopefully by fall my guys will be in better condition. Which one was yours?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Good job! I'm glad you decided to enter!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats ! Now we need to see the winner! Picture please!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Here she is !!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Sussex ?? What state??


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

New jersey


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

adorson said:


> Congrats! I was there but didn't show this time. Hopefully by fall my guys will be in better condition. Which one was yours?


Mine was #106 black japanese pullet


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! She is a beauty!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

adorson said:


> Congrats!!!!! She is a beauty!


Did you see her on saturday?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job, Matt! Very happy for you! You have a bright future.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I absolutly love louie he is sssoo fluffy


----------

